# 9 Foot raft rental is AWESOME for Boulder Creek.



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

The 9.5 foot raft we have for rent is super fun on Boulder creek right now. Come rent it and get some of this high water action. The Town run is super fun at this level. Here are some photos.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

We saw
At least 6 rafts on BC last night. There is enough water even for big oar rigs. Watch for a low pipe at the university. Toni's oars just barely fit at peak flows Friday night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Haggardphunk (Jun 5, 2014)

How much for a rental? You have a weekend rate if I want to take it up to the high country for a couple days?


----------



## spiderguide (Jun 4, 2009)

Pop top,
I look forward to joining you guys once I take possession of my new Hyside Mini-Me June23!!!
Jason


----------



## Haggardphunk (Jun 5, 2014)

did you get the demo mini-me from RIverboat Works? If so, could you rivate message me and let me know what they are charging?


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Our 9' rafts are available for a 2-day rental at only $120. Feel free to give us a call to reserve one.
720-239-2179


----------

